# Need a new bike.....



## Kiddiecar (Feb 10, 2007)

Unfortunately, while I was riding my Lemond Zurich today, the chain broke and wiped out the rear derailleur and hanger. I think I'll need to get a new frame. I've been looking at upgrading and considering Titanium. Moots gets a lot of good press. I was thinking of moving my components from the Lemond (Ultegra 9 with triple) to a Moots and upgrading at a later time.

I ride about 50 miles 3500' a couple of times a week with a club. I also do an occasional century. I do not race (as yet). I'm 5'10", 160 lbs and 55 years old. I want something comfortable and good at climbing steep hills. 

Is Moots the right bike for me? Which model would be the right one? What other frames should I consider?

Thanks


----------



## dwaharvey (Jun 1, 2006)

Is the derailleur hanger on the Zurich not replaceable? If so, you might not be forced into the upgrade. That said, if upgrading is something you've been considering anyway...

Moots make a beautiful, durable bike, and the attention to detail is commendable (and I think unsurpassed). You will never have a problem with a Moots, and it will last you a lifetime. My compact SL frame rides like a dream. I have ridden (and own) stiffer bikes, but more than any other bike I have experienced it just disappears under me: climbs, descents, flats, I almost don't notice it. I think that speaks to both the fit, and to the smooth, almost understated, ride quality.

Unless you are very confident of your bike fitting skills, or perfectly happy with your current position, I highly recommend that you get a professional fitting before you make any decisions. See if the stock Moots frames can work for you. At $2400 last I checked, I think the standard Vamoots or Compact frame is a good value, provided it fits right. Moots will do you a custom for a $350 upcharge, but at that point there are other custom builders who do a similar quality custom frame for less: one to check out would be Jim Kish: http://www.kishbike.com - he does beautiful work and has a custom Ti frame starting at $2150 I think. 

Bottom line is that there are a large number of really great Ti frame makers, and there isn't that much to choose between them. I went with Moots based on experience with a Moots YBB MTB that I previously owned (and because I lusted for the 6/4 seamless tubing and machined dropouts on the Compact SL frame  You need to browse around and see which frame/builder speaks to you.

Good luck and let us know what you decide on!


----------



## Kiddiecar (Feb 10, 2007)

*Got my old bike fixed, but bought a new one anyway*

Well, I got my old bike fixed and it rides as good as ever. However, I had the opportunity to test a Vamoots. It was difficult to find one to test, but I was able to ride it part way up Mt.Tamalpais as a test. It was unbelievable. So I bought one. The frame is a Compact-SL with Campy Chorus components and Campy Eurus Wheels. I'm impressed, it far exceeds my expectations.


----------

